# LUBRICANT



## rickylee (Apr 8, 2008)

Great stuff, I have used it for the past 25 years up in Wis.


----------



## knothead (Aug 4, 2007)

If you work on cars or trucks you will find this indispensable - I am an aircraft mechanic for a large airline and have had access to this stuff for nearly 20 years. A couple of years ago I was changing a head gasket on my daughters car and was unable to break the exhaust manifold bolts and the manifold to pipe connection. tried for days, then sprayed kroil on them twice a day for two days and then removed the nuts and bolts with a standard ratchet and socket. GOOD STUFF!!!


----------



## Steve2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Your comment says twice as good as WD-40…. as Barry says, lots of things (understatement) are - for some reason WD is a name everywhere but try Ti-Flo added to the list of better than…


----------



## SP8 (Aug 27, 2008)

Check the above web site. If you buy a can, they will give you a free can of your choice. Even though it is a little pricey the free can makes up for it.


----------



## Albert (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone want to split a 55 gallon drum with me?


----------



## jlsmitty (Jul 7, 2008)

I , in another life, serviced office machines (when they were still machines). I agree with Steve2 that Triflo is the best oil there is. For most things, not all, WD 40 is the worst. A friend of mine said that WD worked well on adding machines, which it did for a short time and it would set up like varnish, I had a terrible tiime. 
Smitty


----------



## Phil53 (Jun 25, 2008)

WD-40 is not a lubricant it was made to dissipate water, and it is good for that.


----------

